# 2 circuit thermostat



## 185beltz

I have 2 electric baseboard heaters on one circuit, and one on another. One thermostat. Mears m400s. I cant find any 2 circuit thermostats to replace it. It's as if nobody in the world ever heard of a two circuit thermostat. Any ideas??


----------



## Stedman

Are you trying to truly have 2 circuits on 1 thermostat where you set each temperature independently or are you just trying to be able to control 2 heaters at once?

I'm trying to find product literature for your heaters but in the meantime answering that question will let me know where to begin.


----------



## Stedman

It will also help to know if the thermostat is breaking line voltage or control (low) voltage. Are the heaters 120v or 240v? I feel like this is going to be a really simple problem to address i just need more information about your equipment.


----------



## speedster123

http://www.bobshowto.com/baseboard-setback-thermostat.htm
you will not find 2 circuit thermostats


----------



## 185beltz

I've got 2 separate circuits, three 8ft 240 baseboards. One line voltage thermostat.
Each baseboard is 2000W. How else could I control the three heaters at once? They're in the same room.


----------



## Stedman

If the two baseboard heaters that are operated from the same line voltage thermostat all you need is a two pole thermostat that can handle the amperage. Together they will pull about 16 amps so running them from the same breaker through 1 thermostat is reasonable. What i'd suggest you do is to turn off the breaker and take the thermostat with you when you try to find a replacement. The way you explain it you're describing something that doesn't exist. Seeing the actual thermostat will make it easier for someone to help you purchase a replacement.
Can you provide a manufacturer and model number of the thermostat you're using now please?


----------



## 185beltz

Got it!! Mears m600s 2 circuit thermostat. Had to go to electric supply store. It replaces my 30 year old mears m400s. Aparrently, its the only one that exists. Thanks!!


----------



## Stedman

Congrats beltz
was anything i said at least helpful?

The reason i ask is that i'm not exactly sure what i'm being thanked for but regardless you're welcome.


----------



## amerillove

How else could I control the three heaters at once?


----------

